# Yellow Ink printing Lime Green



## bimbim (Mar 16, 2015)

I am using RGB in photoshop file and the color is yellow but when I print is Lime green so I turn off the Cyan color on the DTG software and the yellow prints perfect (when i try 100% yellow), how do I solve that problem? My shirt needs to use blue and yellow, and the blue is getting mixed?


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

What printer and rip? What color is the shirt? Are you printing color only or are you also printing a white under base?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

As Chuck mentioned...it is going to require a little more information to determine the possible cause.

Can you post a pic?
How does the nozzle check look?


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

You saw the ti-shirt images i have solve it. from minuteman press.


----------

